# Do you have a child aged 13-17?



## Odette DUK

*Teenage and type 1 online Q&A session for 13-17 year olds living with type 1*

Life with type 1 diabetes isn’t always easy. But sometimes it can help to hear the experiences of other people who know exactly what it’s like.

Join us for our ‘*Teenage and type 1*’ online Q&A session to hear from our panel of 15–21-year-olds living with type 1. They’ll share their personal experiences and answer your questions about the (emotional and practical) highs and lows.

They’ll have their camera and mics on, but you won’t – so you can sit back, take it all in, and submit your questions through the Q&A button.

Please note: this session is aimed at 13–17-year-olds in the UK living with type 1.

*Date:* Monday, 17 May
*Time: *7pm-7.45pm
*Register for your free place here:* https://eu.eventscloud.com/teenage


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Thanks @Odette DUK 

Great that you are able to run these events online


----------



## SB2015

That sound a great opportunity for the teenagers @Odette DUK .
I know that other Q&A events have proved popular, so I hope that any parents on 
here encourage their children to book and dip into this.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Fantastic idea to help young people!


----------



## Odette DUK

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Thanks @Odette DUK
> 
> Great that you are able to run these events online


Thanks Mike


----------



## Odette DUK

SB2015 said:


> That sound a great opportunity for the teenagers @Odette DUK .
> I know that other Q&A events have proved popular, so I hope that any parents on
> here encourage their children to book and dip into this.


Thanks very much Sue! It's exciting we're able to put something on especially for teenagers. We've had nearly 300 people sign up, around 50 teenagers themselves, lots of parents and even some healthcare professionals! Hopefully the teenagers won't be Zoomed out now they're back at school!!


----------



## CharlotteScr

Hi @Odette DUK I am sorry we missed this- do you have plans to run another session?


----------

